# Euro Mobile 810



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

I am going to look at a 2002 Euro Mobil 810 with less than 20K on the clock. It is a private sale. Can anyone give me an idea of how much it should be. It has always been kept inside, is this good or bad. Done search on the web but cannot find much to compare it to. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## rosina (Jun 14, 2007)

*Eura Mobil 810*

Very difficult to put a price on something like this, but they do generally hold their price well. 
These could give you an idea of what is about and how they hold their price. None as old as the one you are looking at however.
The models with Merc drivetrains are always going to fetch more.

http://www.brownhills.co.uk/(X(1)S(ulucwe45nljarm24d2ijx03i))/motorhomes/details.aspx?ID=15863_Fiat-18-Eura-Mobil-Integra-810-EB-L--2800--used-motorhome&AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/classifieds/a-class-motorhomes/p191-eura-mobil-integra-810.html

http://www.caravanselecta.co.uk/Motorhomes/Eura-Mobil/Eura-Mobil-866-Mercedes-2-7-Cdi-CS158794.aspx

http://www.caravanselecta.co.uk/Motorhomes/Eura-Mobil/Eura-Mobil-Integra-810-HS-CS118366.aspx

Keeping it under cover could be a benefit, unless this is because it leaks!! I would want to see perfect Maintenance and Habitation Check records.

Colin


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I think you'll find that the 810 was not produced on the Merc base. only Fiat.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I would guess £22 to £25K (private sale) depending on service history and condition


----------



## jackc (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi Andyman,

You wont go wrong with Eura mobil.

You will be able to use it all year round no matter how cold. PM me if you require any info


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

It is a one owner from new and he is asking £36,000. It seems quite high to me hence my post. It has been kept in his warehouse, only going outdoors for holidays. In the last 2 years it has hardly been used, from what I have been told it has only gone for its annual MOT. I was wondering if being kept indoors is a good thing for somrthing that was designed to live outdoors.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Slightly off topic, but if anyone wants a set of reflective (silver screen type) screens (internal) for an up to 2001 810 I have a set to get rid of, I'll happily swop for a set for a 2005 Ducato cab or will sell for a sensible offer. Perhaps a small problem I'm and they are in France although can offer stop over with EHU for up to 810 sized camper, not far from N12 near to Mayenne and ideal as first night stopover if going down the West side.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

andyman said:


> It is a one owner from new and he is asking £36,000. It seems quite high to me hence my post. It has been kept in his warehouse, only going outdoors for holidays. In the last 2 years it has hardly been used, from what I have been told it has only gone for its annual MOT. I was wondering if being kept indoors is a good thing for somrthing that was designed to live outdoors.


I looked at some 810s before I got my Frankia, £36K is crazy for a private sale at that age. Is it the 2.8JTD or the older 2.8 engine?


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

Not sure which engine. I am looking for an A Class and a lad that works for me told me about this one. Not been to see it yet as it seem over priced to me.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Motorhomes*

Hello,

Pre 2005 Eura Mobil motorhomes were all very well built. Almost bombproof.

We had a 716HB on a Mercedes Chassis that went anywhere, even through deep snow in the arctic circle and was warm as toast inside even @ -23C outside.

I think the 6 Ton 616CDi Sprinter based 866's were one of the best they ever made.

An 866 here


----------



## rosina (Jun 14, 2007)

*Eura Mobil 810*

Eura Mobil 810s were produced with a Merc chassis, one for sale here

http://www.caravanselecta.co.uk/Motorhomes/Eura-Mobil/Eura-Mobil-866-Mercedes-2-7-Cdi-CS 158794.aspx

Colin


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Colin that link referred to an 866 looks like an 810 but it's larger, by the way the link actually returns a "page not found"


----------



## rosina (Jun 14, 2007)

*Eura Mobil 810*

Oops! I stand corrected. It was a private listing on a caravan website

Colin


----------

